
Eric Lundgren loses appeal on computer restore discs, gets 15 months - codezero
https://www.sfgate.com/news/article/Recycling-innovator-Eric-Lundgren-loses-appeal-on-12860464.php
======
qplex
The article states that he got 15 _months_ , not years.

~~~
codezero
super my bad – fixed the title, thanks for catching this.

